# No 4x4, how limited am I?



## Alaska (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, when I came down to Texas I bought a truck without four wheel drive. Then I discovered surf fishing. Trading in the truck is not an option. It is a Toyota tundra with the trd package that gives me an electronic locker in the rear diff. I have fished up and down crystal beach and slp with no real problems, but can I go to hi? What about further south? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

You can go to HI, but probably not too far. You see plenty of 2wd cars and truck on the beach though. Same with Sargent. 

Keep an extra cold one and tow strap....most surf fishermen are willing to help each other out.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Buy a winch and a sand anchor, shovel, straps, a high lift jack and carry some 2x12 with you and you can go anywhere a 4x4 can, you might have to work at it though. Get the 9500lb winch on the receiver plate so you can put it in front or back, that means you will need a front bumper with a receiver built in,---------- you might want to trade it in on a 4x4? I have never had a truck that was not 4x4, and I have been stuck in sand a few times. Got out with just a hi lift jack.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Just take a come along instead of buying a winch.

My .02


----------



## Alaska (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the idea of a sand anchor and highlift. Can't really afford to go all out to equip this truck when I go surf fishing only about a dozen times a year. I have used the tow strap and cold one method at slp my first time there when I tried to gun it though the direct route next to the bridge, now I know better and can get out there no problem. Thanks for all info and hope some of you can pull me out of the sand in the future.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Main thing is to watch the conditions. If your tires start to spin and you are going down, STOP.

Carry a good tire inflator (which you should already have) and let some air out of the tires. This helps a ton. Sand anchor, winch or come along, a shovel, and a good highlift will get you out of most situations. All of that for less than $200-$300.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

As others have said you don't really need a 4x4, I have a ford ranger. I took it down that same route you did on SLP could feel myself sinking, but not enough to get stuck. You have to avoid accelerating and just stay steady in speed because if you gun it when you think your going to sink your just gonna dig yourself in. 
I carry a Strap with me just incase I get stuck and I go out in pairs basically if I go out I try to get my brother to go or hope to know someone else there. 

I haven't even been out to HI at all so don't know the conditions there.
if you can afford a winch or come along and a Sand anchor you will be fine.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

The two best tools you can carry for 2WD are a long handled shovel and a five gallon bucket. If you get stuck, smooth the sand around your tires, then wet the sand down thoroughly, and you'll get out much easier. A few long strips of scrap carpet also work wonders.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have two AWD vehicles but wish I had a true 4x4 as the four wheel feature only kicks in when it is needed. I did get stuck when I tried to take a shortcut when it started raining but the suv bottomed out in the mud. I have a new towing chain and someone was kind enough to pull me out. The reason why I took was the shortcut was there where a couple of guys that liked to 4x4 through the mud and they dug some pretty big holes in the road and my SUV has relatively small tires. That's for the tips on the carpet and the sand spike and come along. When I replace my carpet I will save some scrapes.


----------



## Alaska (Jan 24, 2012)

Lots of good info here, gotta say driving in the sand is a bit different than the ice and snow.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I have two AWD vehicles but wish I had a true 4x4 as the four wheel feature only kicks in when it is needed.


My wife has an "on demand" AWD CRV. The only time I've managed to get it stuck was one time we slid off a muddy road into a ditch (she's just got street tires). I've never even spun the wheels in sand.

The CRV is so light it just floats on top of the sand. I love it. My truck is a Chevy 2500 4WD, and her car is better in sand than mine, although I've never come close to getting either one stuck.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

X2 Bigfost...shovel, bucket and some common sense.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Shovel, bucket, and wide tires don't hurt. Man I miss my old ride. 1998 Tahoe, 2wd & 35" BFG's.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You can do good on beaches that don't require 4X4, but personally, I have found the best surf fishing is in 4wd territory.

If you are going down PINS or Matagorda, I highly recommend a 4X4.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've only got Matagorda and PINS beach experience. After getting my 4x4 buried to the frame on a shell bank at PINS I wouldn't even think about getting anywhere near it with a 2wd. Sure you can have a lot of successful trips, go in/out at low tide and such, and yeah I've had trips where I went 40+ miles in 2wd, but it just takes one unlucky event and you're toast and if that unlucky event happens down low while you're running the hard pack on low tide (because you have to due to 2wd) you have a limited time before the surf comes back and eats your truck. I don't remember hitting the 4x4 last time at Matagorda, but I do recall getting into some nastiness there on my previous trip.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*4wd*

Agree, Matty can be tough. Surfside, Quintana/ Bryan Beach mostly ok, just watch chewed up entry roads.
Mustang Island down to Fish Pass Jetties, no problemo, same caution when entering.
PINS down to 5 usually ok with 2wd but forget it if you have to take the high road up towards the dunes. Down to 10mm is ok on certain days with 2wd but as mentioned previously, watch the tides and on very busy days it will probably be churned up and rutted.
Do not know if you meant that far South but....


----------

